
Canary in a Coal Mine: How Tech Provides Platforms for Hate - kiyanwang
https://alistapart.com/article/canary-in-a-coal-mine-how-tech-provides-platforms-for-hate/
======
gnode
> Do readers gain something more from watching fellow humans have their lives
> stolen from them?

I'd say so, yes. Humans are not good at emotionally responding to descriptions
of things we've never witnessed. Museums covering atrocities like the
holocaust use visual aids, to help visitors comprehend the tragedy at an
emotional level.

I imagine journalists who are accustomed to seeing such things don't
understand this well, because it's hard to imagine how you'd feel about
something if you weren't familiar with it.

